# Underground mechanical connections?



## twoply (Jun 30, 2016)

New townhouses being built.

I was under the impression that underground mechanical connections were not code compliant. The plumber used a compression union to splice this 1" water line.

Is this code?

PS- I'm a curious building inspector, not a plumbing inspector.

PSS- I'm trying to figure out how to add the picture....


----------



## twoply (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 30, 2016)

It depends on more information needed - generally you may start looking at 

What type of material
Where is it located
What is it used for



*P3003.2 Prohibited joints.* 
Running threads and bands shall not be used in the drainage system. Drainage and vent piping shall not be drilled, tapped, burned or welded. 

The following types of joints and connections shall be prohibited: 

1. Cement or concrete.
2. Mastic or hot-pour bituminous joints.
3. Joints made with fittings not _approved _for the specific installation.
4. Joints between different diameter pipes made with elastomeric rolling O-rings.
5. Solvent-cement joints between different types of plastic pipe.
6. Saddle-type fittings.


----------



## twoply (Jul 1, 2016)

twoply said:


>



It is a 1" supply soft copper coming off the valve at the street. The line is stubbed into the jobsite about 30 feet in a 36" deep trench. The contractor is extending the trench about another 50 feet to stub it up into the first floor slab on grade mechanical room. He installed a compression union and extended the line. He then buried the line and obviousl;y the union underground and compacted in prep for the slab to go over it.

I thought I remember reading that mechanical splices/ connections aren't permitted to be un concealed locations or underground.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2016)

Under a slab requires type L copper with brazed unions.


----------



## twoply (Jul 5, 2016)

Mr. Ice,
Can you show me where that's located in the code?

Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

Table 2905.4.....IRC 2009


----------



## HForester (Jul 24, 2016)

Folks need to get on the same page.  The original inquiry said 1 inch water line. Then, an IRC Chapter 30 Section (sanitary drainage piping) on joints was brought up. Then 2009 IRC Table P2905.4 for water service piping was brought up (Nothing about joints in that Table.)

If it is an IRC building, then Section P2905.4 to the beginning of P2906 concerns joints for various types of piping.
If it is an IPC building, then Section 605.9 to the beginning of Section 606 covers joints for various types of piping.

There isn't anything in the I-Codes that requires brazed joints for copper piping that is buried.


----------

